# Extra Paracord



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I added cord to these while getting a little polluted and watching some really bad "B" horror movies. Nothing ground breaking but, a little more can't hurt.

I got about 10' on the smaller one and more on the bigger one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Multitasking in action. Good job.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice work ,, more cord ,, we all need more cord at hand .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack this thread , but I have a question, is synthetic materials such as paracord, better than natural fibers, asking for pros and cons, by the way, nice knives.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

rstanek said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread , but I have a question, is synthetic materials such as paracord, better than natural fibers, asking for pros and cons, by the way, nice knives.


Like any material it has its best usages.

Paracord is known for its high strength to volume ratio. Meaning it is a pretty strong fibre. So if you are using it to hold weight then it is good.

It has other benefits also.

What are you comparing it with?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Quip said:


> I added cord to these while getting a little polluted and watching some really bad "B" horror movies. Nothing ground breaking but, a little more can't hurt.
> 
> I got about 10' on the smaller one and more on the bigger one.
> View attachment 15288


Nice Kabar Utility Knife, I'll be adding some paracord to mine also, but to lash it to some molle webbing


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Like any material it has its best usages.
> 
> Paracord is known for its high strength to volume ratio. Meaning it is a pretty strong fibre. So if you are using it to hold weight then it is good.
> 
> ...


Cotton and hemp, one think that concerns me about synthetic, is melting, natural fiber is little more tolerant of heat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Cotton and hemp, one think that concerns me about synthetic, is melting, natural fiber is little more tolerant of heat.


Most folks consider the melting property of nylon paracord to be a benefit, since it can permanently secure a fraying end and make more permanent knots.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Cotton and hemp, one think that concerns me about synthetic, is melting, natural fiber is little more tolerant of heat.


IIRC Hemp burns rather nicely


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Cotton and hemp, one think that concerns me about synthetic, is melting, natural fiber is little more tolerant of heat.


IIRC Hemp burns rather nicely


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Website is not working correctly , providing double taps when not wanted


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread , but I have a question, is synthetic materials such as paracord, better than natural fibers, asking for pros and cons, by the way, nice knives.


The synthetic material in paracord has distinct advantages, it will not rot, bacteria will not eat it, it will not swell when wet for prolonged periods.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There are different grades of para cord. It is often referred to as 550 cord, which relates to its tensile strength of 550 lbs. The lesser grades of para cord lack that tensile strength yet can still be useful. 

Hemp was used in many ways, most notably for rope, while hemp is no longer produced in the US any quantity, it does make for good rope.

Cotton lacks the tensile strength of hemp and can mildew and rot.

Polypropylene is a synthetic use for making inexpensive rope and degrades in sunlight due to UV radiation. 

Nylon is perhaps the best synthetic for rope, it is widely used and is what para cord is made from.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> IIRC Hemp burns rather nicely


IIRC, hemp rope is oiled during production for lubrication and flex during weaving also twisting, prevents bacterial attack.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Website is not working correctly , providing double taps when not wanted


That happens when you burn too much hemp.


BF


----------

